
Ask HN: AWS Lambda vs. IronWorker - martijnvdgrift
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m looking into AWS Lambda and trying out it&#x27;s competitors&#x2F;alternatives.<p>I came across IronWorker and found a blogpost (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iron.io&#x2F;aws-lambda-vs-ironworker&#x2F;) from a year ago on the Iron.io website. This post was written by Travis Reeder (CTO of Iron.io) so it&#x27;s subjective. Also, a lot has changed in a year for AWS Lambda.<p>Have any of you experience with both platforms and what are your experiences?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
akramhussein
Just at a quick glance, I can tell you that AWS Lambda now has:

\- Scheduling

\- Python support.

However, I've not used Iron.io so can't chime in there sorry.

~~~
martijnvdgrift
Yea that's true, since a few days it also supports VPC. Im interested in
finding out the particular use-cases where one of them is better.

